# switch blocks?



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

So i been refreshing for the past 2 or so hours. to try and get a block. Finally 2 came up 11a-1p and 10a-1p.
i took the 3 hour block. but i was really hoping for some 4 hour blocks. if i keep refreshing is it possible for a 4hr block to pop up that i can choose or swap with the 3 hour one? or thats it. im stuck with the 3 hour block?


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> So i been refreshing for the past 2 or so hours. to try and get a block. Finally 2 came up 11a-1p and 10a-1p.
> i took the 3 hour block. but i was really hoping for some 4 hour blocks. if i keep refreshing is it possible for a 4hr block to pop up that i can choose or swap with the 3 hour one? or thats it. im stuck with the 3 hour block?


I would just be glad to actually get a block, the 4 hour ones are the ones everybody wants


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If you have a block already secured you will not see any other block offers for that time period. 
The only thing you can do is take a chance and forfeit the block you have and "hope" for a better offer.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Once you forfeit a time slot I don't think you see any more offers for that time. I could be wrong but I think that's how it works.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Once you forfeit a time slot I don't think you see any more offers for that time. I could be wrong but I think that's how it works.


Having tested this dropping a 3 hr for a 4 hr with the same start time I can say with certainty that you only wont see the exact same block when you drop one. So if you drop a 3 hr that starts at 10am, you will only never see the 10am-1pm again, but you will be able to see a 10am to 2pm if it's up


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Once you forfeit a time slot I don't think you see any more offers for that time. I could be wrong but I think that's how it works.


 I haven't actually had any experience testing these theories as our location forces us to hold on to any secured blocks if you want to work. But from most driver experiences i've read, you're correct in assuming you won't get more offers for that time period.

Maybe with the new multiple block lengths they will allow drivers to drop a specific length block for another......but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I haven't actually had any experience testing these theories as our location forces us to hold on to any secured blocks if you want to work. But from most driver experiences i've read, you're correct in assuming you won't get more offers for that time period.
> 
> Maybe with the new multiple block lengths they will allow drivers to drop a specific length block for another......but I wouldn't count on it.


You only wont see the exact block you dropped, you'll be able to see everything else


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> You only wont see the exact block you dropped, you'll be able to see everything else


 We we making our last posts at exactly the same time! 
I always say you have to test theories yourself to see what happens. So, good info and should be this way.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you have multiple delivery stations available to you, you can see the exact same time block from a different delivery station than the one you forfeited.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

thanks all for the info. 

i would hate to for feit the 3 hour one in hopes for 4 hours and end up with no hours lol


----------

